# Amperimetro para PIC



## fdesergio (Feb 5, 2013)

Coloco aca este diseño pequeño de una medidor de corriente AC para conectar a un PIC, como Shunt yo use 3 resistencias de .33 ohmios a 5W, El pote de 50K ajusta la ganancia del rectificador de precision, el de 10K ajusta la salida para adecuarla a los voltajes de entrada del PIC.

El truco para usarlo es adecuar el shunt (jugar con los valores de las resistencias) a los requerimientos o corriente a medir, ajustar la ganacia y obtener al final una variacion de 0 a 5Vdc para el PIC

El archivo esta en ExpressPCB si quieren modificar algo, usenlo para lo que sea total no es gran cosa, chauuuuuuuuuuu

En el esquematico en el lado derecho dice "Entrada 12-012, lo correcto es 12-0-12  snifff


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2013)

haaa , no puedo abrir los rar...
no podes ponerlo en paint jpeg, acrobat ?? 

el circuito , no impreso ni nada ade eso .

mil gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 5, 2013)

En el .rar solo esta el archivo en ExpressPCB, solo eso, no se si coloque mal el titulo pero aca no hay nada del PIC solo es el circuito para adaptar a cualquier PIC, chauuuuuuu



fernandob dijo:


> el circuito , no impreso ni nada ade eso .
> 
> mil gracias


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2013)

veo ahi una salida que dice shunt ..........una sola.
y otra dice outo pic........ no veo aislacion.

no es un trafo de intensidad, es un shunt nomas, por eso  no me cerraba.
bueno, no es necesario tampoco la aislacion, pero si es necesario tener mucho cuidado que coincida neutro  comun imagino ........esa etapa me interesaba.

como lo manejaste.

ahora que lo pienso el trafo aisla, el de al fuente , y (voy a pensarlo de nuevo )  lo demas no importa.

lo dibuje......... el circuito estara expuesto al potencial de la fase R en el dibujo (lo imagine con trifasica de la peor manera)  pero si el trafo usado esta bien aislado , no tiene por que haber problemas. necesita el circuito trafo si o si (no va fuente a C. )  y asi y todo esta con tension .............. *no ?????? *


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 5, 2013)

Bueno lo he usado en varias cosas, para un variac con el que trabajo y los CA3162 y CA3161 si no estoy mal y con un PIC para un inyector de corriente para probar Relevos de corriente, la verdad es sencillo pero funciona muy bien, lo del PIC solo ajustar la maxima salida del shunt con el control de ganacia y el pote de salida hacia el PIC para que te de mas o menos 5VDC y asi trabajas el CAD del PIC, ya lo de las rutinas pues las que mas se acomoden por precision y demas, chauuuuuuuu

A si lo del aislamiento no hay, hay que saber trabajar pero el circuito queda como "al aire" por el trafo de alimentacion


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2013)

muchas gracias , uno de estos dias lo levanto


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 5, 2013)

Estoy ahora haciendo el esquema, no es grande, mas rato lo subo, chauuuu

SUBIDOOOOOOOOOOOO esquematico


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 6, 2013)

Bueno aca subo una mejora del PCB, con el autoGND del ExpressPCB, el esquematico sigue siendo el mismo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------

